# Digiboil hacks



## Half-baked (3/9/19)

The Digiboil seems to be an increasingly popular urn option, as a low cost alternative to the Crown or Birko. 

Out of the box it’s fine for basic BIAB, but for those of us looking at using the Digiboil with a PID, the control board complicates things. 

I recently bought one and will shortly rewire to bypass the control board, and was slightly surprised that there didn’t seem to be a how-to guide anywhere. 

I understand that there are a fair few people who have done so, and expect plenty more will do so, so thought it would be good to have a thread dedicated to this and other Digiboil hacks. 

As a starter, here are some photos of the internal wiring to serve as a baseline/reference point:


----------



## Half-baked (12/9/19)

Hoping to get a few more knowledgeable than me to look over the attached wiring diagram for a control panel bypass. 

I’ll be using a Craftbeer Pi, so need it to be able to handle short pulses of electricity. 

Still want to select the different elements and have the boil dry protection. 

Will get this checked by a sparky before using...


----------



## chi-brew (31/3/20)

Hey, did you get anywhere with this? I would also be interested in tinkering with a pie controlled version. More of a developer than an electronics guy but I can offer my assistance on the dev side.


----------



## Half-baked (6/4/20)

Hi chi-brew, yes I did this as per the diagram.
It was checked by an electrician, and have been using it for six months now, but before starting my CBPi build I had zero electrical expertise (now I have slightly more than zero). So please don’t take my diagram to be safe - get anything you do checked.
I kind of wish I had wired the Digiboil to enable switching between the CBPi and it’s original board. Maybe I’ll take another look down the track...


----------

